

The Brainfu*k Turing Machine (Javascript) - herbdean
http://work.damow.net/random/bf-turing/

======
codebungl
Looks like a great tool for teaching. I will introduce it in my university,
just wondering how to play around with the name ;)

~~~
0x12
here is the childsafe version:

<http://www.dangermouse.net/esoteric/ook.html>

------
throwaway23143
This was fun to play with for a while:

<http://pastebin.com/TyHy7cGf>

------
tmcb
And I thought Brainfuck was unintelligible before playing with that...

